# Supplemental Species Profile for Petrochromis



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

I don't want to cause any problems here but would it be nice to have more Petro information
available to all.
This would be an unofficial extension of the Species Profile for Petros... 
More of a pictorial guide /Scientific name / with all of the common names associated with this fish. The stocking, the size of the tank, possibly male / female ratio , etc. This would however exists on this forum as an on going also possibly having another post
just for an index (to eliminate all of the additional comments) ...
and please this is not an indictment of the current species profile...
The books, etc just can't keep up with us ....

What do you think ??? .. and what would it take to get going ....


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Frank,
I think that's a great idea.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with you frschul more info on petros.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Maybe we could ask the moderators to lock a post for us and submit the photos/infomation to them to post to this locked area..... That way this area would be free of additional comments.... ????


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

we should ask them to lock a post for us


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

OI !!

Not up to me... I'm for it 

Not a mod in this section :lol:


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Come on Sarah, 
I know that you have juice..... You can champion this cause to ApexPredator & NorthShore...
They would not have to do that much work..... They could post to the locked area once a week...


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

It's not up to us guys .....

I will take it to the admins....


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

thank you longstocking for taking it to the admins.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

No matter what the outcome is 
"Thanks Sarah"


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

yw guys


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

We're discussing the issue in the mod folder. We'll get back to you guys.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Why not just expand/add to the current species profile section on petros and bring it up to date? Seems that should be done anyway.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

That was my first thought(to add more fish to the existing species profile)..... but in the current stateof the species profile it does not have enough info....
================================================= 
Scientific Name: Petrochromis famula (Kapampa) 
Pronunciation: pt-r-kr-ms 
Habitat: Shallow Precipitous Rocky Habitat 
Diet: Herbivore 
Gender Differences: Monomorphic 
Breeding: Maternal Mouthbrooder 
Temperament: Aggressive 
Conspecific Temperament: Extremely Aggressive 
Temperature: 77 - 79Â°F 
pH: 8.6 
Water Hardness: Very Hard 
Difficulty: 5 
and a photo
================================================

And I dont want to ask them to go through the trouble of changing it to add additional
areas of information because they have a set template for all of the fish on this site....

Just think of all the additional information that could be added by all of the creative
peope in this forum.....

==================================================

This is just my opinon


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

that is a good opinion


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> but in the current stateof the species profile it does not have enough info....


You're right, but it got me to thinking. Why not have a link to 'keeper experiences' or some such thing. It could be kind of like the same format as 'my tanks'. There could be certain info required like tank size, tank mates, where obtained, etc. Then a place to write out a description and of course pics.

There are times when I want to get a rundown of keeper experiences and I want several. You can search on the fish, but then you get every thread with even a mention of the fish. It takes a long time to wade through it. And even when you get a good hit, sometimes the info is too brief. Tank size, mates, decor, wild caught or tank raised all matter. It'd be nice to click on a link in the profile and read through many keeper's experiences with complete info on conditions kept. It'd be invaluable. :thumb:

Just my .02


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Sounds good


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

sounds good to me too


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Tim
I don't know if the Administrators want to add to or modify the site....
your idea is a good idea but will take some programming changes/enhances...
Perhaps in the future that change might happen ????
but a quick fix for now is to post and lock by the administrators....
But your idea is a very good one... and its "Your Tanks" not "My Tanks" LOL
but non the less a very good idea.... So until we could convince the admin.
to make a change like that I would settle for a post and lock..... 
This will not eliminate going through all of the threads .....
but at least the info will be in one area.
Frank
BTW your idea is worth 99 cents not 02 cents LOL.... Good idea


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with Frschul i don't think the admins want to modify the site it will probaly to long to do everything like putting in more information,fixing errors in the info, and modifying the way we look up cichlids on the profiles. going with the post lock is the easiest for now.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

It would seem that part of what makes this one of the best (if not the best) forum on cichlids is the library of articles, and things like the Frontosa Corner, where one can go to get the most up to date general information of keeping specific species of cichlids. We have a great starting point with the articles written by Leigh (Apexpredator) why not expand on them.
Petros have gone from the experts telling us this was not a group of fish we shouldn't even try to keep in our home aquarium, to one that many of us have bred (some of us by complete accident  ). Part of what will keep this forum the best is growth, and this seems a subject IMNSHO that needs to grow. Some of the best treads in this forum have been about Petros!!! 
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarah,
Tim's idea was a very good one, but until we can get the Admin to make that change or at least talk about it...... Can we go ahead with the "POST & LOCK" idea.... Was there any feedback
from the Mods/Admin about the "POST & LOCK" concept :-? :-? :-? 
Once again 
Thanks
Frank


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

As far as I know there is no current plan to "post and lock" a thread related to petrochromis.

The problem with Petrochromis is, in my opinion, it is one of the least documented by actual scientists. Made up trade names are primarily utilized as a means of describing these fish. It's hard to describe a correct habitat to keep these fish in when their location is a closely guarded secret byt the people catching them. An example of this is Longola, which is an inland town nowhere near the lake.

As more people begin keeping these fish, more pictures and more fist hand experience's will be shared with us all.

Certainly the profile section can be updated a bit and it is always a work in progress. I encourage you all to submit your photos and info to help with the profile section. Just send them to the admin.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

If you write articles.... that will help. I stink at writing or I would...

Updating the profiles... needs to be done.

The lock the thread idea...

I think the best idea is to post pictures with what you bought them as and from who.... nothing more than that. Come to you own conclusions type of thing....

I know I have my own ideas on what these fish are etc... but that doesn't mean I am correct.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

I can write articles, now that i have my P. Famula Mpimbwe.


----------

